# Oven connection



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

bugmenotbugmenot said:


> folks
> 
> i got a new oven installed which has its pilot running off electric power. The manual states 'all controls to be disconnected before cleaning'. Do you think that's really necessary and do most folks disconnect the circuit before cleaning an oven?
> 
> Thanks


I take it this is a gas oven. Isn't it just plugged in? At worst shut off the breaker.


----------



## bugmenotbugmenot (Apr 13, 2015)

shut off the breaker even for basic cleaning on the top of the stovetop?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Hell, I've drenched my gas range with water so bad when cleaning it that the electronic pilots didn't work for days. I'm not sure I'd worry about it too much unless you spent a bajillion dollars on the oven.


----------

